# spider mites..



## Dyannas son (Aug 24, 2007)

how can i get rid of them before they spread?
oh and my palnts are flowering?


----------



## woOzer (Aug 24, 2007)

*lady bugs work great. i use them on my indoor flowers and veggies. keeps them away.



WoOzer*


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 24, 2007)

I have had the worst infestation of mites you can believe. The only thing that got rid of them was Avid. You cant use it during flower cuz its highly toxic but it is the ONLY thing that knocked them all the way out. Now Avid is pretty expensive but I just bought some from this person on Ebay. They break down the bottle and sell portions as it is highly concentrated. The whole bottle is like $200 but I got a portion for $17 shipped to my house. Alot of people are gonna tell you a bunch of crap about how to get rid of them and I tried everything they said so buy avid and save yourself the time.

Spendy!!!!!!!

http://www.growersupply.com/avidmiticide.html

Cheaper!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Avid-Insecticide-1oz-Dropper-Bottle_W0QQitemZ130136516376QQihZ003QQcategoryZ75640QQcmdZViewItem

Good Luck!!!!!!!

Stunzeed..


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 24, 2007)

i was infested too i have a thread in here showing how bad it was and there are alot of methods that ppl will tell u some work some dont and if u dont do the treatments right u can kill your plants lost a few by doing the nicotine hosing ur plants down i used to much nicotine and i water logged my plants was my mess up but i did find this stuff that i got at home depot and it worked great its called fruit & Vegetable insect spray worked great for me two treatments and haven't seen any sense still give them a spray here and there just to be safe  the stuff only cost five dollars so if u want to give it a try u can get it at home depot walmart most department stores good luck with the battle it was hell for me peace
heres a link with a pic of the stuff i bought 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16239


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 24, 2007)

what do you all think of this i found it on some website????

It has been suggested that spraying plants with a 1:1 mixture of alcohol and water will kill spider mites on contact. Rubbing alcohol, like any alcohol for any creature, is poisonous in high dosages, and it evaporates quickly doing little damage to the plant it&#8217;s been sprayed on. Some people suggest a 1:3 mixture of rubbing alcohol to water, but the strong the mixture, the more certain you are to get as many mites as possible. Make sure to cover the entire plant, focusing on the bottoms of the leaves where spider mites tend to hang out.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 24, 2007)

that method and several other solutions are listed here.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3316


----------

